# Voigtlander Vito B



## essjayyell (Jul 20, 2006)

I was having a look through a photography store today, looking at film and darkroom supplies and noticed they were selling several Voigtlander Vito B cameras.

Does anyone have any experience with these? Are there any particular things I should be aware of? and are they a good camera?


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 20, 2006)

They're very nice cameras if you're interested in classic cameras, especially since they're usually very cheap. I don't use mine very often (as I prefer to use SLRs) but am very happy with the results when I do.

Things to be aware of...

No built-in light meter (except with the BL model) so you may need to carry a handheld meter or another camera with you.
To focus you set the range in feet; you can buy and use an accessory rangefinder or work out the distance yourself. Simply guessing the distance actually works very well, and after a couple of practice rolls focusing becomes pretty easy.
The shutter will not open unless there's film loaded in the camera. If they didn't know this some people might think the camera is broken and start taking it apart. Not me of course. I never did that... :blushing:
A couple of links I just found on google...
http://www.marriottworld.com/vito_cameras/vitob.htm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/10816453@N00/62089540/


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 24, 2006)

I have one in my collection, and it's a nice camera.  I only ran a few rolls of film through it, but the photos looked good.  They aren't particularly valuable or rare, so you might want to look on Ebay to get an idea of what they are going for.  Most stores price them higher than the online used market.


----------

